# Traveled to Greece!



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been away from SAS for some time, but wanted to share a little about a trip I made to Greece about a month ago, in late June. I live in the US and traveling out of the country is a little intimidating to me, but I wasn't alone: I met @Lohikaarme at the airport in Athens and we traveled together for two weeks seeing different parts of the country! (Lohi and I have been together since around the beginning of the year and this was our first time meeting in person. :blush:heart) Anyway, it was a wonderful time. I stayed with Lohks and her family, who were incredibly generous hosts. We got to see a lot of country and attractions and day-to-day life and had some time to go hiking and swimming at the beaches too. 

I want to share also is how lucky I feel to have met Lohi. I've been on SAS for some time and for most of that time just wanted to be rid of the whole idea of dating, and believed, not that I would _necessarily_ live my life alone, but that I wouldn't be able to bring anything useful or good or beautiful to anyone. I'm 34, and I think the total amount of time I've spent in relationships before adds up to less than 2 years. I just got so used to living alone and it seemed like someone else who had lived back then because the thought that I was just too different from others (or not funny or interesting enough, or that I simply didn't have enough within me that felt still alive or capable of renewal and creativity) just grew over me like weeds. I wasn't saved exactly-I think that wherever you go, there you are-yet Lohi has helped me to remember the person I am and want to be, that I am not alone or so different in truth, that I can love and be loved as I always intellectually insisted on. For everything Lohi, thank you. You are never far.



















:boogie:mushy


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Lion Heart said:


> Congrats to you both


Thanks!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you enhance those photos or is your camera just that good?

(I knew there was a Greek goddess on here somewhere)


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you enhance those photos or is your camera just that good?
> 
> (I knew there was a Greek goddess on here somewhere)


A couple of them needed help because low contrast on a cloudy day, but mostly no. I try to take a lot of photos and keep my favorites.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Awesome. Congrats!

So which of you stopped thinking completely and said something really awkward the moment you met? (Just like I did with @Girl Without a Shadow the first time we met back in February). ;P


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Awesome. Congrats!
> 
> So which of you stopped thinking completely and said something really awkward the moment you met? (Just like I did with @Girl Without a Shadow the first time we met back in February). ;P


I suppose our first kiss at the airport was a little clumsy :blush :afr


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Omg this is so beautiful and great pictures.


----------



## Avalyn (Dec 17, 2016)

This is so sweet! Happy for the both of you and the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Amazing! :grin2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome! :clap :clap


----------



## rockbottomrage (Feb 26, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

This is the best thread


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Awww how sweet, very happy for you both!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That's so lovely you two have found each other on here - I must admit I don't remember you (sorry) but Lohikarme always seemed like a very sweet girl. You look great together, you make a lovely couple.

And those photos are amazing. I'd love to see Greece one day - thanks for showing us and congratulations to you both.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments!









And @a degree of freedom, thank *you* for the wonderful time... I'll treasure it always ♡


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm envious on sooo many levels.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's awesome. So much insane history there.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

@a degree of freedom, @Lohikaarme, great stuff, always good to see some good news stories around here.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind comments! :grin2:
@harrison - I previously went by senkora, if that helps any.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is awesome! Did you visit the beaches? Enjoyed some great Greek food?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro .


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

a degree of freedom said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments! :grin2:
> 
> @harrison - I previously went by senkora, if that helps any.


Oh, okay - yes I remember that name. Good on you mate - stay happy.


----------

